# One of my Ghost Shrimp is Pregnant, How to take care of it?



## shyanne

So, one of my Ghost shrimp is prego, how can I take care of her till she gives birth? I have a little 1 gallon tank, so does anybody know how to do this?
Idk if the baby shrimp will make it or not, but I will like to try. Thanks :-D


----------



## shyanne

I went ahead and set up a 10 gallon, and filled it up halfway. I'll let it sit overnight and then put the shrimp in. 
Does anybody know what to feed the baby shrimp when they are born?
Also since 1 shrimp is going to be in about 5 gallons by itself how often should I do a water change (it's not going to have a filter) ?


----------



## IrishBeta

I had about 10 ghost shrimp in a 14 gallon with my beta last year. I had an
Not with lots of good and cover for any babies I ended up with .Couple of the shrimp had eggs they were carrying around, I was observing them
Everyday , the eggs never hatched or at least if they did the babies never survived , apparently it's really really hard to hatch or raise them at home in your tank. The conditions need to be really good and you gotta have daphnia and other tiny organisms In your tank for the babies to eat , they are hard to raise


----------



## shyanne

Ok, well thanks anyway. I'm still going to separate her in the 10 gallon and see what happens, cant hurt right? lol


----------



## IrishBeta

Yeah of course go ahead and do what you can I hope you can hatch some babies but from my own experience and info I got on here at the time it just is not something anyone can do . I used to have another username , if you search ghost shrimp you might find my old thread with the pics and info I had got


----------



## PaintingPintos

Hey, Ghosties are tough to raise at first, UNTIL you know what you're doing. I had 6 failed batches of eggs that I was sure would definitely hatch and grow up, but I was dumb and naive so listen to this....this is an answer I got off of Y!A and basically it described exactly what to do and it's pretty simple.....and also if you're gonna keep your shrimp in the big tank, make sure there are LOTS of plants, with a bit of detritus on the bottom, which will provide microorganisms that the baby shrimplets will feed off of 

Here you go-
_You'll find it very difficult to get much accurate info on the 'net...I already tried. Here's what I have learned from breeding and raising my own ghost shrimp. Once you see the eggs (green to start), you have about 21 days until they are released into the tank. The eggs will get bigger and turn greenish/brown along the way. During the last couple of days, the eggs will be clear, except for some black dots where the eggs used to be. These are hatched ghost shrimp (still attached to mom). The black dots are their stomachs full of food. 

When you notice the eggs get big and brownish in color, put the mom in a breeding net with some plants (about day 18 or so). Do not put the shrimp in with your fry, they will eat them. Keep an eye on the mom. Once you notice that she no longer has anything "in her belly" (they are actually on her legs), take her out. Do not get discouraged if you cannot see the baby shrimp. When born, they are so small that they are the size of the tip of a needle, and very hard to see. I thought I had only one, and everyday, I found more and more. After about a week, you will be able to see them a little better. If you turn out the lights in your room and the aquarium and then shine a flashlight into the breeding net, you will see small red eyes. These are the shrimp. 
If your plant is well established with live plants and fish, the shrimp will live off the micro-organisms living in the water for the first few days. After that, use the baby fry food in liquid form. Shake the bottle well, and only use one drop for about 20 baby shrimp. You can mix in baby brine shrimp for food as well after a week. 

Also, to clarify, adult shrimp will eat baby fry, and week old fry will eat baby shrimp 
WHAT THEY COULD EAT: 
They will eat anything, but if they are babies, then the smaller the food, the better. Newborn ghost shrimp will eat the microorganisms that are present in all established tanks. After about a week, they will need liquid fry food that you would feed to baby fish, and also a diet of baby brine shrimp. As they grow to adults, they will compete for the food that you feed your fish. You can buy this at petsmart_


----------

